# 1000 count 1 pound Ground Meat Bags Great Price!



## tallbm (Sep 13, 2022)

Hey everyone!  I was getting supplies for my yearly post hunt meat processing event and came across this great deal on 1 pound ground meat bags! 1000 count 1 pound white bags for $30 amazon prime!!!!

Jump to go get these while they have em and you need em! :D

Pre pandemic I had been in a 9 year streak of hunting post hunt processing to have a few hundred pounds of game meat in the freezer for both me and my family that I hunt with.
I'm glad to get back to it this year!
I am looking to score 4 meat deer (does/spikes/bad horns) which are usually no more than 90-100 pounds on the hoof due to the hot climate.
That should score me 100+ pounds of deboned venison.
I'm thinking:
- 40 pounds fresh brats
- 30 pounds venison pastrami (ground)
- the rest in pure 100% pure venison grind, minus the shank meat which I will keep whole for braised dishes

Additionally I have ground brisket and pork butt to make at least 40 pounds of hot links. 
If I have any additional ground pork left I'll do some cured pork franks.

My brother is looking for 4 deer as well and wants sweet italian sausage, regular breakfast sausage, and then 80/20 burger grind adding pork fat to the venison.

Should be a nice haul!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 13, 2022)

Nice find! I still have enough left for our big processing days in February 2023. Mississippi has a special Velvet buck only early season bow for this year. They need more data on CWD in mature bucks and hope to get it with this season. It is only 3 days long and starts this weekend. First little cool snap came through yesterday....feels awesome! I'm ready for some cold weather!


----------



## tallbm (Sep 13, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Nice find! I still have enough left for our big processing days in February 2023. Mississippi has a special Velvet buck only early season bow for this year. They need more data on CWD in mature bucks and hope to get it with this season. It is only 3 days long and starts this weekend. First little cool snap came through yesterday....feels awesome! I'm ready for some cold weather!



I was thinking you might find these bags a good value if you needed some :D

Nice on the special early velvet hunt!

I'm doing mine in early October which I enjoy if it manages to be a little cooler.
My cousin's lease is overrun with hogs and so many look like freakin cows!
I have a feeling I'm going to knock down 300 pounds (on the hoof) worth of feral hog and that's how I'll do my pork franks :)

I got my digital night scope on one hell of a hog hunting setup atm and I'm looking forward to wearing em out! :D


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 13, 2022)

Good luck on the meat hunt. Hope you get both deer and hogs.


----------



## tbern (Sep 14, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------

